# Allergies??



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Sammi's groomer told me her right ear was red and was sensitive to pulling hair out so I ran her by the vet last week. They swabbed it and did not see bacteria. Told me to use the atimax (sp) I had for inflammation. Her ear looks more red. Her eyes are weepy too. Benadryl isn't helping. Pollen is really bad right now. Any other suggestions to give her some relief?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Can be allergies, but can be yeasty ears. Enzymatic ear cleaners work wonders. In US you can order Zymox Otic. People have very good eaxperineces with those. Good idea would be to bathe Sammi once a week with allergy controling shampoo like Virbac Allermyl. It removes allergens from skin and coat nad protects skin from allergens. Good probiotic is always
benficial in such cases, no matter if it is yeast or allergies. And yes, get doggie eye solution and flush her eyes after walk to get allergens out. One goog test for yeast in ear ito smell them. Healthy ear have some kind of sweet smell, but yeasty ones smell rancid


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Vet tested for yeast and mites. Both negative. They put her on low dose prednisone and gave low dose steroid shot. I HATE both. Ended up coming of pred due to the green puddle of poop I found when I returned from church. Tried claritin. Took her to groomer the next day and groomer says she wasn't acting normal ( a little fussy). Looked up side effects and sure enough behavioral changes. Anyone tried raw honey from their area for allergies? I am definitely going to try bathing often. I going to try the shampoo above.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Rhonda, we are having some allergy issues here as well - at least that is what the vet told us it is. We had some sunny days and a lot of pollen flying a week or so ago. The boys were outside playing. Finn started chasing his tail, and then I noticed him biting at the base of it. I had him checked for anal glands. He is just going after this one area. I tried Benadryl. I have taken Benadryl and it puts me to sleep. It revved him up and he acted weird on that. Got another pill from the vet - supposed to stop the itching. If he keeps going after his tail, it is going to look like the tail of a possum or a rat - hairless! I am about ready to go down to the pet store and get a collar for him to try to break this cycle. Have some big boy underwear in the wash - going to try that first. I am wondering if he got stung or bit by something. He doesn't have fleas. 

Marina, is there a conditioner that goes with this shampoo that you would recommend? I think Finn is going to get a haircut and I will try this shampoo as well.


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Vet tested for yeast and mites. Both negative. They put her on low dose prednisone and gave low dose steroid shot. I HATE both. Ended up coming of pred due to the green puddle of poop I found when I returned from church. Tried claritin. Took her to groomer the next day and groomer says she wasn't acting normal ( a little fussy). Looked up side effects and sure enough behavioral changes. Anyone tried raw honey from their area for allergies? I am definitely going to try bathing often. I going to try the shampoo above. She is already in a short cut.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry didnt mean to post again. Phone is acting up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Rhonda, we are having some allergy issues here as well - at least that is what the vet told us it is. We had some sunny days and a lot of pollen flying a week or so ago. The boys were outside playing. Finn started chasing his tail, and then I noticed him biting at the base of it. I had him checked for anal glands. He is just going after this one area. I tried Benadryl. I have taken Benadryl and it puts me to sleep. It revved him up and he acted weird on that. Got another pill from the vet - supposed to stop the itching. If he keeps going after his tail, it is going to look like the tail of a possum or a rat - hairless! I am about ready to go down to the pet store and get a collar for him to try to break this cycle. Have some big boy underwear in the wash - going to try that first. I am wondering if he got stung or bit by something. He doesn't have fleas.
> 
> Marina, is there a conditioner that goes with this shampoo that you would recommend? I think Finn is going to get a haircut and I will try this shampoo as well.


I'm with Finn... Benadryl makes me BUZZY!!!!!lane:


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Rhonda, we are having some allergy issues here as well - at least that is what the vet told us it is. We had some sunny days and a lot of pollen flying a week or so ago. The boys were outside playing. Finn started chasing his tail, and then I noticed him biting at the base of it. I had him checked for anal glands. He is just going after this one area. I tried Benadryl. I have taken Benadryl and it puts me to sleep. It revved him up and he acted weird on that. Got another pill from the vet - supposed to stop the itching. If he keeps going after his tail, it is going to look like the tail of a possum or a rat - hairless! I am about ready to go down to the pet store and get a collar for him to try to break this cycle. Have some big boy underwear in the wash - going to try that first. I am wondering if he got stung or bit by something. He doesn't have fleas.
> 
> Marina, is there a conditioner that goes with this shampoo that you would recommend? I think Finn is going to get a haircut and I will try this shampoo as well.


Yes they have a good conditioner. Just google Virbac conditioner. One good thing for allergies for pups and people is black cumin oil. Dose for people is 2-3 tsp ad I give Roki ten drops. It is also natural dewormer killing all those jucky guys together with giardia.


----------

